# Logger struck, killed while clearing downed trees - Wisconsin



## glennschumann (Jan 31, 2012)

Just from JS Online in Milwaukee. I don't know anything more. Please be safe out there!

A logger clearing downed trees in Chippewa County was killed Monday when a log skidder slid down a hill in the Town of Cleveland, the sheriff's office reported.

The accident was reported shortly before 2 p.m. about one mile east of County Highway E and 225th Ave. on public land owned by the county, according to the sheriff's office.

The victim, whose identity was not made public, was in his mid 30s. He and another logger positioned the skidder atop a hill, applying the brake and bracing it against a tree stump.

As the two attached cable to downed trees at the bottom of the hill the skidder slid down the hill and struck the victim, who became pinned against a tree by a log.

The Occupational Safety and Health Administration was notified of the accident, which remained under investigation, the sheriff's office said.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 31, 2012)

(WEAU) - New details have been released in a fatal logging accident west of Cornell that killed a man.

The Chippewa County Sheriff's Department has identified the victim as Anthony W. Knoll, 34, of Conrath.
Knoll's sister says he leaves behind five children with another one on the way.

A benefit fund has been set up for his family. Donations can be made to the "Tony Knoll Benefit Fund" at Dairyland State Bank in Bruce and in Holcombe.


----------



## tree md (Jan 31, 2012)

Sad story. Prayers for the family.


----------

